# William Fulke on trusting in the promise and oath of God



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 19, 2020)

Therefore the anchor of our faith hath two most unchangeable holds, namely the promise of God, and the oath of God: In both which it is impossible that God should lie. For as it is impossible that God should lie when he simply affirmeth: so is it more impossible (if there may be degrees in impossibilities) that God should lie when he sweareth.

And as it is impossible that God should lie or be forsworn: so is it impossible that any man or woman, which taketh hold of God’s promises by faith, should miss the performance of them, whatsoever seemeth to be lets or impediments unto them. For there can be no let or impediment so great, as should be able to compel God to lying or perjury, which be as great impossibilities as can be thought of. ...

For more, see William Fulke on trusting in the promise and oath of God.


----------

